

Google I/O Keynote, a summary - rajatkhanduja
http://rajatkhanduja.com/techblog/2014/06/26/tech-news-google-io-keynote/

======
portmanteaufu
There was a lot of neat stuff shown off at I/O, but I was sort of bummed that
they didn't announce a programming language update for Android. I'd been
hoping that they were going to unveil a move to Java 8. I suppose the legal
issues around that might prevent it from ever being feasible.

